

Silicon Bayou rising: New Orleans' drive to be the next great tech city - dialsquare1886
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/6/4391280/silicon-bayou-rising-new-orleans-drive-to-be-the-next-great-tech-city

======
nickfrost
They have a lot of competition to be the next great tech city.

